
Gmail redesign turns it into a one-stop productivity suite - Liriel
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/07/leaked-slides-show-gmail-merging-with-google-docs-meet-and-chat/
======
Hokusai
I could not stop thinking about this CGP Grey video:
[https://youtu.be/DIssymQvrbU?t=83](https://youtu.be/DIssymQvrbU?t=83)

The last ancient slippy titan is being assault again by Gmail.

------
jasonv
Not only does Google have too many different chat tools, but now my @gmail and
G Suite inboxes won’t even look/operate the same, for however long it takes
Google to align these products.

